# Warmest gloves with most dexterity



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking for gloves that would be good for even sub-zero temperatures while not being too bulky.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If by sub zero you mean farenheit then that isn't going to happen. You can't alter physics.


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

john doe said:


> If by sub zero you mean farenheit then that isn't going to happen. You can't alter physics.


What's not going to happen?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Having gloves that aren't bulky and keep your hands from freezing in sub zero temps.


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok. What about just some warm gloves that have the most finger dexterity - not necessarily for sub-zero temps.


----------



## Elpickle123 (Jan 22, 2011)

I think POW is a great brand they are warm... as long as you dont cover them in snow.  I agree with the comment above.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my FourSquare gloves. The fingers on them got frozen once while night boarding, but my fingers inside were toasty warm.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

swany
hestra

get away from snowboard-specific fashion crap


wet hands = cold hands
gore-tex, hipora prevents this


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

Get a 3-finger glove and stack the liners


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I think the most comfortable ones ( and expensive ones) are the Arc-Teryx

Alpha SV Glove - New / Men's / Arc'teryx


----------



## YouDork (Feb 12, 2010)

photohunts said:


> Get a 3-finger glove and stack the liners


Are you talking about those 'lobster' gloves?

I've been on the hunt for a pair, but can't seem to find a women's version...with the exception of a Burton one that had fur around the wrist (yuck). :dunno:


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

YouDork said:


> Are you talking about those 'lobster' gloves?
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a pair, but can't seem to find a women's version...with the exception of a Burton one that had fur around the wrist (yuck). :dunno:


http://www.hestragloves.com/#/us/handskar/alpine_pro/heli_ski_female_threefinger/

lobster gloves for the female lobster


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> swany
> hestra
> 
> get away from snowboard-specific fashion crap


I'm interested in Hestra. Any particular one I should look at?


----------



## YouDork (Feb 12, 2010)

photohunts said:


> Hestra Gloves | For hands by hands since 1936
> 
> lobster gloves for the female lobster


Sweet, thanks! Not sure how I feel about leather, though they seem super durable and warm.


----------

